
Generate random fake data and populate your application for easier development - mangoleads
https://random-data-api.com/
======
kanobo
I've tried this and other libraries like Faker and in my experience it's not
worth it for anything besides maybe testing design mockups. When a project is
small, I learned I might as well just launch early and test with real data.
When a project is not small, a lot of time is spent trying to replace all the
fake calls and data intertwined with what's real and getting confused in the
process.

------
nooyurrsdey
I also recommend [https://robohash.org/](https://robohash.org/) to generate
avatars/photos for your various fake users.

I noticed their API has a low rate limit (which is fair for a free service),
so I make sure to add some small delay (2-3 secs) to my seeding / fake data
process so that I don't hit it too frequently.

------
arkj
There is a typo in the FAQ. It reads, “A sa single developer,...”

